# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  хотели бы вы устроить казнь?

## Андрей1

Просто интересно мнение людей на эту тему. Не возникало ли у вас, таких мыслей. Взять оружие пойти куда нибудь в школу или другое людное место и убить как можно больше людей, а потом застрелится самому? Я думаю все смотрели видео, где 2 парня зашли в школу и убили своих однокласников, а потмо и сами застрелились. Ведь что то ими двигало и теперь их помнят. Думаю удалят пост

----------


## Unity

Оу, только в раннем детстве, мрачном, бессознательном… ^_^ 
Теперь понимаю, что все наши демоны — родом с нашей головы — и если охота прекратить их бал — лучше вышибить мозги именно себе… 
Ибо в чём повинны прочие, если мы безумны, не в ладах с собой и прочими, с миром, с богом, с индустрией жизни?..
Наше нынешнее состояние — закономерное следствие чреды наших выборов… Наших, не кого-то из толпы…
То есть, сами мы себя Такими сформировали… морально-больными уродами, нищими душой… 
Мы — ваятели скульптуры собственного естества… 
И мне стыдно, и моё чело заслуживает пули, — ибо большего не стоит 'творчество' моей судьбы… 
При чём общество, — в коем всяк — со своими планами, целями, амбициями, горестями/радостями?..
Парень, — дело в нашей голове… 
Правильнее, в её погрешностях… 
Стать ещё одним маньяком, — эт не дело, бро… 
Так никого счастливее не сделать никогда…

----------


## Rum

В основном нет, ну, как сказать.
Я ненавижу людей по многим причинам, но я им и сострадаю.
И если я желаю им смерти, то лишь по причине того, что так им будет лучше  :Big Grin: . ИМХО
Если бы у меня был выбор уничтожить всю планету и умереть вместе с ней, я бы не раздумывая, согласилась.
А просто убивать ни в чём не повинных людей, которые зашли в кафешку покушать - нет. Бессмысленно и жестоко.

----------


## Андрей1

тут прямо одни философы) Я не сомневаюсь, что каждому хотелось и хочется, только вопрос в том на сколько сильно. Да и насчет "демонов" в голову. Суть то не в том.  Люди по естеству обсолютно эгоистичны. Даже слово эгоестично наверное не подходит. Сколько примеров когда люди ничего не делат что бы остановить зло. Во вторую мировую в Польше в конц лагере по 20 тысяч человек сжигалось в печи и люди живущие не далеко от этого лагеря все знали и слышали, но все молчали. А когда режим пал, они все оказались такими пушистыми и милимы. Тоже самое и в наше время. Тебя будут убивать, насиловать никто тебе не поможет. Я искрене презираю всех людей. Люди наглые, злые эгоисты. Зачем им жить? Что бы трахаться и деньги зарабатывать? У меня на работе все только так и делают. Меня дико бесит смотреть на  всех них, как они меня все заебали. Когда едешь на машине и эти уроды тебе гудят, чем то все время недовольны. Повсюду только деньги и похоть. Ох как меня прорвало

----------


## Rum

> тут прямо одни философы) Я не сомневаюсь, что каждому хотелось и хочется, только вопрос в том на сколько сильно. Да и насчет "демонов" в голову. Суть то не в том.  Люди по естеству обсолютно эгоистичны. Даже слово эгоестично наверное не подходит. Сколько примеров когда люди ничего не делат что бы остановить зло. Во вторую мировую в Польше в конц лагере по 20 тысяч человек сжигалось в печи и люди живущие не далеко от этого лагеря все знали и слышали, но все молчали. А когда режим пал, они все оказались такими пушистыми и милимы. Тоже самое и в наше время. Тебя будут убивать, насиловать никто тебе не поможет. Я искрене презираю всех людей. Люди наглые, злые эгоисты. Зачем им жить? Что бы трахаться и деньги зарабатывать? У меня на работе все только так и делают. Меня дико бесит смотреть на  всех них, как они меня все заебали. Когда едешь на машине и эти уроды тебе гудят, чем то все время недовольны. Повсюду только деньги и похоть. Ох как меня прорвало


 Как вы полагаете, что сделали бы с людьми в Польше попробуй они что-нибудь сказать? Правильно, сожгли бы в том же лагере. И суть даже не в том, что они не делают этого из страха за свою жизнь, а то, что их жертва была бы совершенно напрасна - ничего бы не изменилось.
Эгоизм - суть природа наша.
Эгоист - это не оценка, а констатация факта.
Собственно, вся эта похоть да, угнетает меня. Но альтернативы нет. Кроме смерти.
Да и коль действительно углубляться во всё, отринув страх и всякое препятствующее чувство, пробурить своё естество и докопаться до того чего мы хотим, действительно хотим - разве это не страшно? Разве это не ужасно?
Чудовищно заглядывать в эту бездну.
В общем, это слишком большая тема.
Так хочется уже с кем-нибудь поговорить вживую, но удастся мне это не скоро.  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

Хорошо понимаю автора… Скотство восторжествовало в нас, заняло позиции, возвело твердыни/цитадели в каждом сущем духе, в каждом из нас — внутри… 
И это чудовищно, хуже сего не придумать ничего. 
Автор прав, гнев его правомочен… 
Современное человечество — далеко от идеала — и шагает _от него_, беспрестанно удаляясь в сторону регресса — и это не просто 'версия', порождённая проекцией состояния души на реальность, сущее… Это просто грустный факт.
Мы, как Раса, постепенно вырождаемся… 
Я тоже… искренне _презираю_… себя, — аки часть сего самовлюблённого Вида, попирающего все законы бытия, двигаясь к новому Потопу… 
Карфаген должен быть разрушен, — и начинать 'перемены в мире' стоит из себя — сокрушив себя… собственное эго, — ну и тело, душу… 
Ибо грош душе цена, — если за стеною *просто аллегория* пахнет жжённым человечьим мясом — а мы ищем только деньги, секс и власть, котиков & позитивчик, тысячу оттенков фальшивой услады для Себя, — игнорируя проблемы Мира… Человеческого Общества… Смысла Бытия… 
* 
Да, действительно, — эгоизм — 'изначальная' наша 'природа', — но мы оказались Здесь чтобы изменить сиё.
Смерть — альтернатива Этому — ибо покамест нас влечёт к себе этот Новый Вавилон — мы не сможем добровольно Отсюда уйти… Гравитация влечения — не отпустит… Притяжение — ко скотству… 
Себя — вместо Общества… 
Эго — вместо Бога… 
И грош нам, таковым, цена… 
…Разве не ужасно?.. Оставаться 'зафиксированными' в Этом состоянии, — словно бы уродцы в колбах с формалином?..
Разве что-то, кроме Бездны, сможет утолить ту Жажду, коя беспрестанно не даёт покоя; коя всех нас ныне привела Сюда?..

----------


## Rum

> А знаешь, может я заблуждаюсь и ты просто Макконахи словил.
> 
> Словить Макконахи (рус. слэнг) — пасть духом, внезапно приуныть, погрузиться в ницшеанские настроения, мрачно ох**ть от жизни.


 Ахахахха, чёрт, я, похоже, тоже словила Макконахи и мрачно ох***ла от жизни  :Big Grin:

----------


## Андрей1

давно у меня видимо этот макконахи, да и дело то не в настроение. Я вообще спросил "Хотели ли бы вы устроить казнь" , а не про Макконахи слушать

----------


## Dementiy

> а мы ищем только деньги, секс и власть, котиков & позитивчик, тысячу оттенков фальшивой услады для Себя, — игнорируя проблемы Мира… Человеческого Общества… Смысла Бытия…


 Но ты же прекрасно знаешь, что это и рядом нельзя поставить с настоящим Счастьем.

Для меня, серьезной проблемой являются потребности этого слабого тела, которые нужно постоянно удовлетворять.
Но если не делать этого, голодный и больной организм становится ни на что не годен. 
Какая там, к черту, медитация.  :Frown: 

А что будет дальше? Ведь чем мы старше, тем больше проблем с этим.
Глупо как-то все...

----------


## hermit

да, бывают такие желания. это нормально, мы же хищные животные. если человек над чем-то думает, его право, другое дело что ты делаешь. да все наверно задумывались о всякой хрени. желания, эмоции и тд это часть этого процесса мышления над чем-то.
но если нет раздражающих факторов то и желаний таких нет в принципе.
и чтобы постоянно в голове сидело постоянно такого не бывает. ну представишь (расчлененку), посмакуешь и делом каким-нить займешься  :Smile:

----------


## Apathy

только каких-то конкретных людей или собраний людей (кремль, например)

----------


## Unity

> Но ты же прекрасно знаешь, что это и рядом нельзя поставить с настоящим Счастьем.
> 
> Для меня, серьезной проблемой являются потребности этого слабого тела, которые нужно постоянно удовлетворять.
> Но если не делать этого, голодный и больной организм становится ни на что не годен. 
> Какая там, к черту, медитация. 
> 
> А что будет дальше? Ведь чем мы старше, тем больше проблем с этим.
> Глупо как-то все...


 Ну а что такое Подлинное Счастье, — в силах ль мне ответить, Визави?..
Ощущение единства с миром и людьми, природой, вселенной, ноосферой, богом; ощущение гармонии; понимание всех загадок бытия; любовь к всему сущему, — или к Индивидуму Своей Мечты, наконец-то захомутанному, пойманному в клетку, умерщвлённому нашей симпатией словно замордованная бабочка во хрустальном гробе на стене кабинета энтомолога?..
Это значит Окончательное Счастье, — или даже испив 'сию чашу' — мы и далее останемся с разъедающей нас жаждой?.. Но если не в этом 'кайф', то в чём же?!
Может, это шмотки с неким ярлыком, новое устройство связи (снова-таки, самой распонтовой версии), быстрая самоходная карета, статус в обезьяньей стае, завидный иным?.. Деньги или власть над себе подобными (любым сущим образом), чувство превосходства, роскошь ради роскоши, дворцы/корабли/комфортабельные странствия по свету?.. 
Может, Счастье затаилось в сём?.. Или даже это, — прежний же тупик, тусклый и бесцветный, хладный и немой?.. 
И мы пьём!.. Но, увы, не в силах напиться… 
И эта пиала!.. — в ней яд… 
Нектар Счастья искали, — опять не там… 
И мы пьём, — снова нечто новое!..
Словно привидения, — странствуем по свету словно в казематах древних винных погребов, пробуя, вкушая тысячи 'бутылок' с множеством названий и годов… 
Словно сама Бездна спряталась за маской, — маской всех и каждого из нас… 
Все мы собираем самый всевозможный 'опыт', — но ничто не насыщает нас!..
Некое 'проклятье' словно бы наложено на нас… 
Каждый ищет 'счастье', — но находит неизменно Ад… 
Но мы не взрослеем, — ну и ничему не учимся — едва только опалив уста прежней и привычной кислотой тяжкого разочарования — снова жаждем счастья… Окончательного счастья… Столь желанного экстаза после миллиона горестных телодвижений… 
Только не находим… 
И испуганно смотрим на иных, _кажущихся_ 'в счастье', — ну и начинаем подражать, начинаем симулировать, лгать и притворяться — будто нам знакомо Счастье, будто мы блаженны, будто мы владеем раем… 
Ну и даже создав этот замечательный мраморный фасад, — мы внутри страдаем… Мы горим, гниём, таем и ржавеем, — расточая крики, кои никому не слышны… 
И так каждый день, — словно в новый бой — «…За счастье», — кое неведомо, коли откровенно, нам… 
И на это, мой далёкий Визави, мы сжигаем жизни… 
Попросту _обслуживаем плоть_, — и капризы эго, одержимого идеей постичь, наконец-то, счастье, — сексом или же зависимостью от иной души, властью и жестокостью, коей-то карьерой иль образованием, тоннами ненужного 'модного' имущества, что 'Must be', — или алкоголем, коим-то наркотиком, банальной компьютерной игрой, коим-то экстримом, своим же Мортидо… 
Все мы ищем счастье, Визави, — но имейте смелость принять горький факт: окончательного Счастья в человечьих жизнях нет, — зато триллион подделок создала Цивилизация, — и пытается 'продать' — каждому из нас… 
Словно ювелиры, среди россыпей 'стекла' ищем бриллианты истинного счастья… 
Но мы ныне оказались Здесь. Очень показательный итог наших безуспешных поисков… 
Кто-то искал счастья в обществе, кто-то в одиночестве; кто-то в паре, а иной — в количестве… Кто-то беден, кто-то никогда не знал, что такое голод… 
Все мы — этакие разные…  
Каждый выбирает по себе, Всё поочерёдно пробуя, — ну и нету в том вины, что иные ныне — на отличной 'стадии развития'… Это Конвейер, это 'сборка души' из 'деталей' 'опыта'… 
Ну и все мы — _неполны_… В нас всё ещё не 'инсталлирована' главная 'деталь'… Маленький и неприметный файл, после коего 'машина', наконец-то, 'заработает', — ровно & корректно — как и всё в этом необъятном космосе, в мире радужной фантазии спящей мировой души… 
Мы Здесь, — чтобы быть 'собранными' до конца… Чтобы 'пройти ОТК'… Чтобы завершить 'обкатку', чтобы выявить и вытравить все те 'баги', мучающие нас — неизбежную расплату за неповторимость своего проекта, за особенность устройства собственного естества… 
И мой вариант ответа, — это Смерть, погибель. Это те последние Врата, в кои человеку стоит заглянуть осмысленно, — если только он желает кой-то новой и незнанной грани бытия… 
Оставаясь в Жизни — мы 'законсервированы', мы обречены на один нескончаемый Повтор ряда прежних опытов в новых вариациях… 
Для кого-то этот день сурка, — родная стихия; но есть те, кои завсегда искали Большего… Таким нету смысла бесконечно 'уговаривать себя' 'дальше сидеть на перроне, ожидая поезда'… 
Поезд не придёт… 
Если мы желаем хоть куда-то двигаться, — пришла пора, наконец, _подняться_, — и шагнуть за горизонт — жизни и событий, времени/пространства, чёрного и белого… 
К истинной своей природе… 
А иначе, ежечасно внутривенной вводя миллиграммы боли, ради чего мы живём?.. 
Лишь ради самообмана, будто 'Счастье' вне, в именах и формах мира, зыбкого как сон?..
Мы должны совершить путешествие — внутрь собственной души — бросив тело и фантомы, к коим то привязано тысячей удавочных узлов!..
Смерть — тропинка к подлинному счастью, знанию себя, рассеянию иллюзий… 
Смерть — это Лекарство от кошмаров бытия… 
Смерть — это избавление — ото детских заблуждений нашей немощной души, листика на древе многократно большем, — кое мы забыли… 
Смерть, — завершающий аккорд нашей столь карикатурной 'жизни'… 
Подлинная Одиссея, — отражение размаха коей — бесконечность космоса… 
Вот что стоит сделать, — нет, не ради 'счастья' — но ради того, чтобы обрести себя… 
Себя, не страдающих; Себя, не ищущих 'счастья', что зависит ото времени, пространства, денег, здравия или координат, прочих или же уединения… 
Себя, _познавших себя_, — или же испепелённых смертью — или обновлённых ею до конца…

----------


## Unity

> только каких-то конкретных людей или собраний людей (кремль, например)


 Ещё шесть лет назад кое-кто взывал 'стоя на краю развалин Форума', — «…Да устроим мы эксперимент со Смертью — коий либо нам дарует мудрость, либо боле не вернёт к прежнему страданию»!..
Только кто воспринял оное всерьёз?..
Все, — верили, надеялись, что-то снова 'пробовали', обжигаясь заново… 
Песок в часах истёк!..
Что же далее?..
Вновь перевернём странную эту клепсидру, в коей 'жидкость', — годы наших жизней?..
А ради чего?..
Не-е-ет, Истина живёт не Здесь…

----------


## Dementiy

> Ну а что такое Подлинное Счастье, — в силах ль мне ответить, Визави?..


 Ну... верующие люди называют это "приближением к Богу", хотя я не уверен, что для этого нужна религиозная вера, а тем более соблюдение каких-то ритуалов.
Что касается абсолютного Счастья, то это предел последовательности, очевидно, недостижимый в столь короткий срок нашей жизни.



> Но мы не взрослеем, — ну и ничему не учимся — едва только опалив уста прежней и привычной кислотой тяжкого разочарования — снова жаждем счастья… Окончательного счастья… Столь желанного экстаза после миллиона горестных телодвижений… 
> Только не находим…


 Кажется, я нашел направление, в котором оно расположено.
По крайней мере, двигаясь по этому пути, я могу фиксировать результаты.
И я понятия не имею, почему этому уделяется так мало внимания, в то время как явление существует, определено и имеет свои закономерности.  :Confused:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Не-е-ет, Истина живёт не Здесь…


 Ну так   чего ты  здесь  торчишь-то, в этой  помойке?  Давно пора  исследовать  новые  измерения.  Избавься от бренного  тела, Юнити! Вперёд!

Нееет, ты не избавишься,  но будешь  и дальше  сетовать  на  всё  вокруг.

Кишка  тонка.

----------


## старый_параноик

каждый грёбаный день у меня возникает такое желание...и оно уже становится навязчивой идеей... :Mad:

----------


## Unity

Казнь... Себя или же других, "правонарушителей"?

----------


## старый_параноик

> Казнь... Себя или же других, "правонарушителей"?


 я понимаю таких индивидуумов как, например, майор Евсюков и прочие "вольные стрелки"...очень часто(каждый день)  :Wink:  дико хочется продолжить то правое дело, что начали эти ребята...потому что терпеть подлость, эгоизм, зависть и прочие "добродетели" особей человеческих уже нет сил...и кто бы что не говорил, я считаю, - что каждый человек на этой планете заслуживает скорой смерти...для кого-то милосердной, для кого-то - жестокой.

----------


## Чувак

Хотелось бы, конечно, поубивать, ибо я ненавижу людей. Но я этого делать не буду по двум причинам. Первая - я начал рассуждать так, что если я убью кого-то, я просто напросто ему помогу. Может он и не осознает, что умереть это нормально и хочет жить, ну и пусть себе живет и мучается. А вторая причина - что-то может пойти не так и я не смогу после этого убить себя, и попаду в тюрьму. А зачем мне это надо?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Просто интересно мнение людей на эту тему. Не возникало ли у вас, таких мыслей. Взять оружие пойти куда нибудь в школу или другое людное место и убить как можно больше людей, а потом застрелится самому? Я думаю все смотрели видео, где 2 парня зашли в школу и убили своих однокласников, а потмо и сами застрелились. Ведь что то ими двигало и теперь их помнят. Думаю удалят пост


 Убить всех людей? Нет, таких мыслей не возникало, а вот убить некоторых особенных - кровососов, бывало. Общество живёт по законам сильных мира сего, и не все люди виноваты в том, что они делают, некоторые люди просто заложники ситуации, во всём нужно разобраться, и лишать жизни всех людей, это просто дикость. Они ни в чем не виноваты, зачем их лишать жизни, может быть им хочется жить и чего-то достичь в этой жизни, в этом мире. Если у вас есть желание убить всех людей, значит либо вы доведены до полного отчаяния, либо хотите свои проблемы переложить на других, вы сами в таком случае эгоисты, поскольку вы не принимали участия в создании планеты и живых существ на земле, не вам и решать судьбы людей, если только вы сами не являетесь эталоном святой чистоты. У меня в таком случае всегда возникает вопрос, а судьи кто? Прежде чем судить, надо быть кристально чистым человеком, с правильными жизненными ценностями и установками, независимыми от религий, идеалов, и прочих стереотипов. Мне очень жаль вас, если хотите кого-то убить, убейте друг друга, и вам станет легче, только не трогайте ни в чем не повинных людей.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Да, и если у вас возникнет желание меня убить, только без мучений, быстро и без боли, можете это сделать со мной, я вам разрешаю. Надеюсь вам станет легче ) Ну и мне полегчает.

----------


## старый_параноик

> Да, и если у вас возникнет желание меня убить, только без мучений, быстро и без боли, можете это сделать со мной, я вам разрешаю. Надеюсь вам станет легче ) Ну и мне полегчает.


 это реальное предложение или просто трёп?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> это реальное предложение или просто трёп?


 Просто трёп конечно. А че в Перми на столько всё плохо?

----------


## старый_параноик

> Просто трёп конечно. А че в Перми на столько всё плохо?


 а при чем здесь мой город?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> а при чем здесь мой город?


 А при чем здесь Новый год? А может быть осень?

----------


## старый_параноик

> А при чем здесь Новый год? А может быть осень?


 всё ясно...диалог ни о чём.

----------


## June

> я понимаю таких индивидуумов как, например, майор Евсюков и прочие "вольные стрелки"...очень часто(каждый день)  дико хочется продолжить то правое дело, что начали эти ребята...потому что терпеть подлость, эгоизм, зависть и прочие "добродетели" особей человеческих уже нет сил...и кто бы что не говорил, я считаю, - что *каждый человек на этой планете заслуживает скорой смерти*...для кого-то милосердной, для кого-то - жестокой.


 


> никого из ушедших, кого вспоминали в этом топике, я не знал конечно, но так *грустно читать посты этих людей в других разделах и знать, что их уже нет...*
> хотя грустить надо о том, что ты сам до сих пор коптишь небо, а эти люди вырвались из заколдованного круга и свободны...


 Как же сильно у некоторых желание очистить планету от людей, и как слабо желание очистить собственную голову от противоречий. Определиться, грустно вам от того, что людей нет, или от того, что они есть?

Понимаю, что очень больно, и хочется за эту боль кому-нибудь отомстить. Если бы вы смогли хотя бы часть вашей ненависти направить не на других людей, а на причину собственных страданий… До чего же несовершенен человеческий мозг.

----------


## charles_manson

> Просто интересно мнение людей на эту тему. Не возникало ли у вас, таких мыслей. Взять оружие пойти куда нибудь в школу или другое людное место и убить как можно больше людей, а потом застрелится самому? Я думаю все смотрели видео, где 2 парня зашли в школу и убили своих однокласников, а потмо и сами застрелились. Ведь что то ими двигало и теперь их помнят. Думаю удалят пост


 Я уже сделал это.

----------


## Kranston

Некрофилы, блин. Тему трехлетней давности подняли...

----------


## charles_manson

> Некрофилы, блин. Тему трехлетней давности подняли...


 Ты бы погуглил сначала что такое "некрофилия", а потом писал, умник.

----------


## Victoria

Есть такое желеание, но не просто кого то, а именно определенные лица которые повлияли на плохой исход в моей жизни. То есть строго наказать именно тех кто по настоящему виновет в моих бедах и пролемах. А просто посторонних людей не имеющих ко мне отношения нет. Такого желания не возникало и не возникает. Но в моём случае это походит под определение месть.

----------


## Unity

Кроме посторонних, прежде всего, сами мы несём ответственность за свои проблемы, за свои страдания - за свои реакции на эту сумбурную, мрачную реальность.
Мир "бросает камни" - в "зеркало" воды нашего сознания. И идут "круги", поднимается со дна ну и оседает "муть". И всё это временно. Если это продолжается - значит, мы сами поддерживаем весь этот процесс.
Следственно, мы сами достойны кар(м)ы.
Собственно, обладать сломанным умом - само по себе уже наказание...

----------


## Wasted

Когда мне было совсем плохо, мечтал о том, чтобы взять пушку или нож, завалить как можно больше людишек и чтобы меня потом осудили на смертную казнь (у нас в РБ она есть и активно применяется), вот такой трусливый способ самоубийства.

----------


## Unity

Та же история...
Тот же отчаянный психоз, с которым борюсь, - так как се бессмысленно: почему кто-либо должен пострадать - из-за _твоей больной головы_?..

----------


## Милая Кися

Нет. Если уж я и уйду из жизни, то одна. Не хочу лишать жизни тех, кто её любит

----------


## janu0320

А смысл? всегда найдутся мудаки кот-х захочется прибить, но устраивать предсмертную бойню. Мне хотелось бы относительно спокойно уйти из жизни.

----------

